
Show HN: Take 10 – a not-so-social Facebook bot to stop procrastination - zsch
http://zachschnell.com/taketen/
======
zsch
This was my weekend project, which doubled as an introduction to the world of
Facebook bots and node.js. I open sourced it:
[https://github.com/zchr/taketen](https://github.com/zchr/taketen). I'd love
any feedback!

